# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Haunted Pyramids, Tuesday Knight, Michale Graves, more!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Special Halloween Edition of the Big Scary Show is now up!



Trick or Treat! The Big Scary Show does not even need a costume to make you scream this Halloween.

We invoke Sam Pumpking to start the show off before filling your pillow case with something better then candy.

We talk with the Haunted Pyramids, haunt actor Rex B. Hamilton and Michale Graves (formerly with The Misfits).

Like that one neighbor who goes all out to toss in the king size brand name candy bar we are also tossing in the one and only Dog Soldier with an interview with actress Tuesday Knight from Nightmare on Elm Street 4.

The Round Table of Terror dusts off the book shelf to talk all things Halloween culture with authors Lesley Bannatyne and Chris Kullstroem. The (g)Hosts break out the their reading glasses over the craziness of this year's haunting season to get the inside scoop from the authors to make sure you know what Halloween is all about. A couple of the (g)Hosts even take time out from haunting to contribute to this VERY interesting discussion

Badger has your Halloween headlines in Deadline News, while the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about the end of the season as you Face Your Fears.

Storm rants about taking time for yourself before the candle in the jack-o-lantern dies out in a Haunt Minute.

Jerry Vayne puts together an incredible playlist as a sound track for your Halloween.

The porch light is on, the bowl is full of Halloween goodness, and doorbell button is wired up for a real trick, so this is one stop you can’t afford to miss this Halloween.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com

Remember folks, we're still trying to get 1000 'likes' on Facebook by Halloween and will give away a BIG prize package if we do so. www.facebook.com/bigscaryshow


----------

